# River run



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Anyone want to meet up today out at river run (Jacksonville, TX) and ride? All my other friends have previous plans. I don't get weekends off so I'm trying to take advantage of it!

Edit: change of plans the girlfriend is whining about going shopping
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

brucebanner77 said:


> Anyone want to meet up today out at river run (Jacksonville, TX) and ride? All my other friends have previous plans. I don't get weekends off so I'm trying to take advantage of it!
> 
> Edit: change of plans the girlfriend is whining about going shopping
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


nooo let her go shopping and you go riding


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> nooo let her go shopping and you go riding


Believe me I want to, but she whined and whined, till it got on my nerves and changed my plans. Smdh 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

brucebanner77 said:


> Believe me I want to, but she whined and whined, till it got on my nerves and changed my plans. Smdh
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Please turn in your man card ASAP.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

I would have went ridin then shopping later


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Go shopping for a bit then go riding late and come home for some loven.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I should have but she whined so it just ruined my mood, plus I couldn't find anyone to ride with, being that would have been my first time going to river run

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

brucebanner77 said:


> I should have but she whined so it just ruined my mood, plus I couldn't find anyone to ride with, being that would have been my first time going to river run
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yea my wife does that all the time so I just go out and mow grass.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok I'm trying this again. Finally got a off day and I'm headed to River run, anyone wanna join? Just meet me out there, I'll be on a red 420 with a yellow t shirt! Hope to see some of u out there! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Wish I was going! There will hopefully be a trip made out there soon though :domo:


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

trying to get my trailer/camper in shape ,would like to make a few rides at different parks this yr. an meet some of you guys an gals


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'll probably keep this thread going anytime I go. Others feel free to use it also, no need to clutter up the place. 

Yesterday was my first time at RR, it's a good park with ALOT! of trails, alot of campsites, even had a concession stand (great food and very reasonably priced) I do suggest going in a group. It was me, my gf, and her bff, they road in a T-Rex (sbs), so they couldn't go where I really wanted to go. Plus I don't have a winch to save my self with. The highlight of the day for me was hearing this clacking noise from my front end, similar to a broken axel, but the axel was fine, upon further inspection, I find my lug nuts loose, then I check the rest of the bike, lost 2 on the passenger front and 1 on the passenger rear  luckily I had my tools in my p/u. Overall it was a good day. Hopefully we can all get together a few times this year! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Lol I always take a tool kit. It's nice to have. Glad you didn't lose a tire or mess anything up.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

Ikr! I'm just amazed at how I lost all of those lug nuts, that was only my second time riding since I pit those wheels/tires on there. Guess I need to step up my PMCS. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Lol it happens man


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Brucebanner.....where are yall from? Were planning a weekend ride out at River Run June 14th weekend, you should join us. Walker if you don't snatch out, maybe you and flithy can join us too? I'd love to see that lil honda and "pink meat" DO WORK SON!!! YOu have plenty of time to get off of work, so can't use that excuse hooka.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm 35yrs old, I wonder where I'm from all the time lol. I live in Palestine. If I'm off that weekend I'll definitely be there. Trying to see if any one is going thus weekend. I have to take advantage of my off days, don't get weekends off much

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Crawfishie!! said:


> Brucebanner.....where are yall from? Were planning a weekend ride out at River Run June 14th weekend, you should join us. Walker if you don't snatch out, maybe you and flithy can join us too? I'd love to see that lil honda and "pink meat" DO WORK SON!!! YOu have plenty of time to get off of work, so can't use that excuse hooka.


I got a ride planned to RR not long after that weekend, so i wont be attending the 14th. Walker's lil honda is at my place tore down right now, im hopin to have it rebuilt (or atleast close) before next weekend.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm headed back out to RR today. I'll be on my lil red 420 with black itp's just like in the pic. Probably get Out there round noon. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

